
FireTcl: Tcl embedded in Firefox browser - blacksqr
http://wiki.tcl.tk/41658
======
gioele
I think tcl/tk was the very first scripting language for the web. In 1992,
with the release of tkWWW, it was possible to use tcl/tk to script HTML pages.
[1]

> The Tk browser has the following advantages.

> 2\. More important, it is possible to imbed Tk code into hypertext
> documents. To see an example of this, load in the hypertext file
> file:$pwd/Tcl/text2.html

[1] [http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
talk/1992JulAug/0034...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
talk/1992JulAug/0034.html)

~~~
pjmlp
I remember reading a book about web agents, e.g. code that would migrate
between browsers with its own logic, and the author based his model on Tcl.

------
meeper16
I use Tcl for machine learning projectes related to finance. Good news.

------
phamilton
Is Tcl still relevant with the momentum that Lua has gained?

~~~
mhd
For what domain? In games, Lua was always dominant, and in the browser space
JavaScript is about as entrenched as it can be...

On the other hand, there are enough applications in enterprise and
manufacturing where Tcl/Tk applications run happily along and there's no good
reason to replace them. Your nuclear power plant might have a neat little
charts GUI done with Tk's canvas and Tcl scripts to tie all kinds of sensors
and gauges together. Your automotive supplier might still do CAD/CAM file
conversion/distribution/deployment with a Tcl server.

For new applications, it's probably a hard sell these days. Don't get me
wrong, I personally think it's a great little system, especially when you're
in an 'ivory tower' situation where you control the whole setup and don't need
a lot of interop middleware and libraries. It's easy to create simple GUIs for
all kinds of tasks and I've rarely seen systems that make it easier to
leverage 'non-programmers', i.e. get some user scripting done.

For ugly, dirty hack jobs like web programming, I'd rather go with something
more standard or -- if I feel inclined to reinvent the wheel -- with something
more powerful and/or rigid (whether that's CL, Haskell or Ada...).

Although weirdly enough, web client programming is certainly something that
checks both the 'ivory tower' and 'non-programmer' boxes...

~~~
a8da6b0c91d
I think it's still superior for equipping tools with a REPL. Say you're making
something that has smart users who won't freak out about typing commands and
editing a complicated config file to achieve advanced results, then it makes
great sense.

Tk seems pretty pointless now. Wx obviates it, in my opinion.

~~~
mhd
Apart from maybe Shoes, I've yet to see something that approaches Tk's
whipupitude, which is a great benefit for adding some small dialog or report
window to a script. And its Canvas was great for data visualisation. It was
hard to get something really good-looking out of it, but if you want to draw a
picture of the machines in your manufacturing plant with a item count and
on/off switch next to each...

Dunno about Wx. Last time I looked at it, it was a horrible morass of classes
and constants that actually made me long for Swing...

------
stuaxo
Can this render Tk in the browser ?

------
anentropic
Why?

